# ARRRGH parking spaces and neighbours!!!!!!!



## JamesLewis (Jun 30, 2005)

Once again I come home from work tonight and theres no where to park the TT. My fucking neighbours piss me right off !!

I live in one of two buildings of 6 flats which have a limited number of parking spaces. One flat has two cars, another two of the flats both have a car and a van and the rest I think have at least 1 car - and then they have visitors coming round taking up the spaces so when I get home from work theres no where to bloody park the car. I do shift work so I don't get back until about 10.30pm.

The people in the flat next door just moved out, they had a "abandoned" MG car in one of the spaces (as well as a space for their shitty people carrier thing), and a week after they moved out they finally took it away after I reported it for not having a current tax and left a note on it - but the new neighbours moved in and they have a car AND a clapped out Astravan.

What can I do??! Even the visitors to the people who live across the road in the houses park in the spaces. They aren't marked as dedicated spaces for the flats either.

I am just so pissed off day after day coming home from a hard day at work to find that I have no where to park and I have to leave my beautiful car in some dodgy spot nowhere near where I live because of these people.

ARRGH!! Does anyone else have this problem and what can I do about it?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Sounds like you live somewhere dog rough. Have you considered moving somewhere posher?


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Seems to be a regular flame.

I had this problem a while ago but my builders seem to have cured the problem, along with me.

Unfortunately I wouldn't be able to say on here what course of action I took :wink:

Have you tried leaving a note under the windscreen of the offending cars?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

To try and be constructive - are there any rules and regulations regarding parking? Is there a Management Company involved, and do you have any allocated parking with your flat?

If you don't have allocated parking, I'm afraid you don't have any rights to demand to be able to park there. If other people beat you to the spaces, that's pretty hard luck, but unfortunately its the way it is... my previous suggestion of moving out would be a good step... :?

If the terms of your leasehold / rental agreement allow for you to park, but in an unallocated space, you need to contact said Management Company and make them aware of the parking problems, and explain that people are using more of their parking allocation than they are entitled to. Keep a diary if necessary - just logging who is parked in what space, whether the cars are ever moved (or just abandoned) but unfortunately I don't think the police can move abandoned cars on private land, and they don't have to be taxed or insured to be parked there.

If you ARE allocated a specific space, you need to defend it. Cones etc are a start but, of course, dedicated parking nuisances will simply move them. They are a good signal of intent, though.


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

I have exactly the same problem - although we have allocated spaces. Not a "rough" area at all [smiley=toff.gif]

I do have to "defend" my space occasionally [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

jampott said:


> - just logging who is parked in what space, whether the cars are ever moved (or just abandoned) but unfortunately I don't think the police can move abandoned cars on private land, and they don't have to be taxed or insured to be parked there.


No, but they would then have to be declared as SORN - Statutary Off Road Notification.

http://www.direct.gov.uk/Motoring/Ownin ... icle/fs/en

So if it is abandoned or you don't think it's taxed, then you can 'shop' them.

Alternatively, just go out with some white paint and paint your flat number on the space you like the look of.

Or install one of those pull out post thingys.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Kell said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > - just logging who is parked in what space, whether the cars are ever moved (or just abandoned) but unfortunately I don't think the police can move abandoned cars on private land, and they don't have to be taxed or insured to be parked there.
> ...


It won't matter if declared SORN or not - the police don't have the powers to remove it.


----------



## JamesLewis (Jun 30, 2005)

jampott said:


> Sounds like you live somewhere dog rough. Have you considered moving somewhere posher?


Thanks for all your replies, glad to hear that it's not just me who has these problems!

I wouldn't say where I live is dog rough but you have the good neighbours and the not so good ones I guess! It's one of the nicer parts of Reading. (Caversham, North Reading)

I emailed the council who forwarded it to the streets/parking dept and I also emailed the leasehold management company of the building... hopefully they do something about it (not holding my breath tho!)

One of the residents has actually painted their number on a space - but I would feel bad suddenly painting my number on a space that previously everyone had been using.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

JamesLewis said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like you live somewhere dog rough. Have you considered moving somewhere posher?
> ...


Yeah Caversham isn't too bad. I was at Uni in Reading, and lived near the sex shop off Southampton Street (?) for one year, and down in Cemetary Junction for another 

One set of neighbours to me at the moment really are a pair of 24 carat, Grade A, fur lined, top of the range, right royal, ocean going C U N T S, and I also had a problem with someone who kept parking their car outside my house. The latter I had a word with, and they stopped straight away.

Your biggest problem may not be the residents, but their visitors. Even if the residents themselves are sympathetic, Joe Bloggs coming to see them won't give a shit where they park, and whether they are nicking someone else's "space".

Keep on to the management company. If there are rules, you are paying your dues to them, and they've a duty to ensure they are enforced. If there aren't rules, you need to make sure they create some that suit you...


----------



## JamesLewis (Jun 30, 2005)

Is Southampton street the one that comes up from south Reading up to the Oracle roundabout?

I think half the problem is residents have too many cars/vans etc and the spaces aren't marked at all, so anyone visiting the flats or houses across the road just park in the bays. There are some new flats near me and they have metal posts that lock up on the spaces - I want that !!

I got an email reply from the management company saying they will look in to it and aim to reply within 7 days.... and I'll be on their case if they don't !


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

I still think jampott got it right first time, if you lived somewhere nicer you could have officious security guards on the gate who won't let the likes of astravans in, let alone park anywhere on your drive. Works for me 

H


----------



## JamesLewis (Jun 30, 2005)

Hannibal said:


> I still think jampott got it right first time, if you lived somewhere nicer you could have officious security guards on the gate who won't let the likes of astravans in, let alone park anywhere on your drive. Works for me
> 
> H


Oh I wish!!


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Hannibal said:


> I still think jampott got it right first time, if you lived somewhere nicer you could have officious security guards on the gate who won't let the likes of astravans in, let alone park anywhere on your drive. Works for me
> 
> H


and in the real world we soldier on..... :wink:


----------



## JamesLewis (Jun 30, 2005)

And back in that real world... ARRRGH got home from work again and no where to park !!!!!!!!!!!!

Going to put notes on cars I don't recognise !
DON'T PARK HERE!!

/vent over!!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

jampott said:


> One set of neighbours to me at the moment really are a pair of 24 carat, Grade A, fur lined, top of the range, right royal, ocean going C U N T S


 :lol: nice abuse!


----------



## JamesLewis (Jun 30, 2005)

OMG I got a space tonight! Result!
One of the cars I left a note on last night was parked right the way down the road which left a space for me 

LOL sorry just had to share that moment of my life !!


----------



## JamesLewis (Jun 30, 2005)

ARRGH last night I got mad when I got home to find 4 cars visiting the houses opposite our flats taking up the car park spaces for the flats again!!!!!!! There was no where for most of the residents to park.

My TT *deserves* a space!!

I put notes on the car windows again but some cheeky bugger just wrote back on the note they can park there cos theres no signs! But the stupid freeholder owners of the property wont put signs up, even tho they own the spaces and they are not public parking.

BUGGER i hate these tossers!!

Can I put my own sign(s) up? The spaces are part of the whole property and not individual to each flat etc - I checked it up on the land registry site and all the spaces are included in the freehold ownership of the property.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

JamesLewis said:


> Can I put my own sign(s) up? The spaces are part of the whole property and not individual to each flat etc - I checked it up on the land registry site and all the spaces are included in the freehold ownership of the property.


If it's freehold, you can do what you like - you own the land. If it's leasehold (you pay ground rent) I'm still pretty sure you can do what you like as the lease will be for 99 or 999 years.

Why not just move away if all your neighbours are so inconsiderate - I would.

H


----------



## JamesLewis (Jun 30, 2005)

> If it's freehold, you can do what you like - you own the land. If it's leasehold (you pay ground rent) I'm still pretty sure you can do what you like as the lease will be for 99 or 999 years.


Well I am a leasehold owner of 1 of the flats, and the whole property itself is freehold including the parking spaces which is managed by that company who look after the building etc - however that works!

Problem is that there arent designated spaces for each flat etc so I don't know where I stand on doing my own thing
J


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

I think part of the problem of having a nice car like a TT is the fear of saying anything to neighbours in case you end up with mysterious key marks down the side of your car.

I pissed my neighbour off one weekend because we had loads of people around visiting because we had got married. He couldnt park in his usual place and got the hump. Never once asked us to move our visitors cars, but for 2 weeks after, parked right on the line of the edge of our driveway making it bloody impossible for my wife to reverse park onto our drive. I left it and didnt say anything, and think thats the end of it. If he does it again, im going out with a bat to smash him and his car in. I didnt say anything at the time because I didnt want anything to happen to our car.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

buy a clamp and use it :wink:


----------



## JamesLewis (Jun 30, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> buy a clamp and use it :wink:


Think I would need a few, perhaps I could get a discount for bulk buying!


----------



## Merlin66 (Jan 10, 2005)

If the problem is really down to people parking in your car park but visiting the opposite houses the sign idea is the way to go. Put a note through your neighbours doors telling them you would like to do this and explain the wording, size and location of the sign. Ask them for any comments. Dont bother going to the management company for permission to put the sign up as they are obviously not that interested. Do get a professional looking sign made up though (dont try to bodge something yourself) and make it clear that it is private parking and unauthorised vehicles will be clamped etc. This will discourage all but the most stupid casual parkers.


----------



## JamesLewis (Jun 30, 2005)

This is starting to look VERY appealing.....
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Security-Post-Dri ... dZViewItem


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

I totally understand where you are coming from...........

Unfortunately I dont have the luxury of a driveway so Im forced to park on the street. Luckily its a cul-de-sac so traffic is calm.

However, across the road there are enough bays to fit 6 cars in if parked considerately - but theres always one!

Theres a household over the road who insist on taking up 2 spaces with each of their shitty cars. Parking is limited around here so I often have to park up the road as a result of their mindless parking skills as someone else has knicked my spot :evil: Everybody else respects the fact that you park outside your own house but not these two.

It winds me up so much that I concider all sorts of "revenge" on their cars but I wouldnt like it done to me so I just leave them alone.

Wish there was someway of waking these arseholes up :?


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 20, 2002)

you are better off parking up the road.. at least no one's going to open their doors into you there...


----------



## JamesLewis (Jun 30, 2005)

Wahey!! My most annoying neighbours (who moan when I have any music on but have a screaming baby that I was subjected to listen to) moved out over the weekend, and took their two crappy cars with them (obviously)

I was most pleased to see them blocking up the road with a hired self drive truck - as that will be the last time they can annoy me!!

Only hoping the new neighbours are nice and only have 1 car.....!!


----------

